

Wolffepack: swings to the front, stays strapped to your back - esalman
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wolffepack/wolffepack-swings-to-the-front-stays-strapped-to-y

======
johnny22
i've been wanting this from a backpack for a long time. I hope it works out
for them

